# Shedding



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy's been shedding little chunks of hair this week, I keep finding little curls on the rug. There's also more in the brush after grooming. Is this her adult coat coming through do you think?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

I think so, jasper went through a phase just before a year old where little clumps of fluff came out all over the bed when he'd come up for snuggles in a morning. Doesn't happen any more x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes this sounds familiar! Little fluffsters lying around! Watch out for the matts!!

I've started to find little ginger Nina fluff balls around, funny really because none comes when I brush. Maybe something to do with her season?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks guys, that's saved a vet trip then  She's itchy as well which is probably linked too xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Willows get stuck in her long ears. I have to comb then it twice a day. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So far her ears have been fine, it's usually the long hair from chest to belly that we have trouble with (is that her skirt?) but I like it long


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I found little tufts from Ralph, at about 10 months, I'm now expecting them from ruby, she needs to go shorter


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

When Molly was a baby she didn't shed at all. Then after about a month she was shedding and I couldn't understand why. The vet said she was fine health wise. I think it was a combination of the heat in the apartment and her food. We switched her to grain free and moved her crate far away from our heat source and her fur stopped falling. Poppy is probably starting to get her adult coat. We got Mollycut short at about 6 months so we didn't have to deal with that She doesn't shed now once in a while there is a hair but they are very few!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks Renee - just reading your other post about Molly sighing when she's not happy about something and it made me laugh! They're like naughty petulant teenagers! How is she though?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well she is still peeing a lot got the sample this morning so will only get the results on Monday cause of the New Year's holiday. She doesn't seem sick just tired but she is eating and drinking. She started her antibiotics this morning so she has to take two tiny pills twice a day for 2 weeks. She loves it cause I wrap them in cheese and make tiny balls so she thinks it's a treat She loves the greek youghurt too she had 2 teaspoons today so she doesn't get a yeast infection....she lapped it up real quick Can't wait til the blood is gone...don't like that! I guess it's common in girl dogs to get bladder infections cause they squat low and bacteria can enter their privates.

Can't wait to get Monday's results! Thanks for asking


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Good, well I'm glad she's ok in herself then. So it's the low squatting that causes an infection? Poppy virtually touches the floor, she turns into a sort of rug! Yes it must be horrible to see blood, fingers crossed for Monday xxx


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I noticed for the first time that my dress (black) was covered in fur - well not covered but there was dog hair noticeable all over after I picked Lexi up. And she is now the proud owner of not one but three mats (I'm thinking it may have to be cut out as she's not keen on me working on them). Tomorrow to the pet store for detangler and more grooming equipment. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I always use detangler on Molly's ears it makes her smell pretty


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

This is the one (and maybe only) advantage of Rufus having a poodle coat. He does not shed at all.


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

I've noticed Pips coat has got thicker but she hasn't started shedding yet but maybe that's cos she's had her hair cut twice already. The groomer recommended this de-matting brush & it is great. Pip seems to tolerate it as long as there's plenty of treats on offer! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001QOE7M6


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

KGr said:


> I've noticed Pips coat has got thicker but she hasn't started shedding yet but maybe that's cos she's had her hair cut twice already. The groomer recommended this de-matting brush & it is great. Pip seems to tolerate it as long as there's plenty of treats on offer!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001QOE7M6


I have a similar tool. It's very good I have to say. Gets the little mats close to the skin on Lola. She doesn't mind it at all.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

KGr said:


> I've noticed Pips coat has got thicker but she hasn't started shedding yet but maybe that's cos she's had her hair cut twice already. The groomer recommended this de-matting brush & it is great. Pip seems to tolerate it as long as there's plenty of treats on offer!
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B001QOE7M6


I've ordered one!!!


----------

